# اشمغه واقمشة وابواك وكبكات واقلام تقليد ماركات درجة اولى



## مبدعة الطائف (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

عودت لكم من جديد بما يسركم 

جوده عاليه اسعار ترضي الجميع وابداع وتميز 

لمعرفة عروضي تابعوني على متجري 
او التواصل واتس اب 0542739473
ارجو الجديه بالطلب 
توتير / https://twitter.com/mbdahaltaif

ظ…طھط¬ط± mbdah - ظ…ط§ط±ظƒط§طھ *ظ…ط§ط±ظƒط§طھ ( ط§ط´ظ…ط؛ -ط§ظ‚ظ…ط´ط© -ظƒط¨ظƒط§طھ -ط§ط¨ظˆط§ظƒ ....)


----------

